# mini mini orchids



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I know some of you guys have some really small miniatures in your vivs. Has anybody had success with certain species? Pictures?/Comments

Thanks,
-Andy


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Small huh?  





































I will have to get the first two names tonight, I forgot them. I do very very well with Pleurothallis brighamii (third picture), and Pleurothallis grobyi (fourth, behind the masdavilla). I also do well with Restrepia brachypus, getting it to bloom cinsistantly. Most Plueothallis seem to do great, I have 5 or 6 species.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to echo the pleurothallis (otherwise known as Sarcinula  ) My brighamii just blooms over and over and over... Most of these stay fairly small. I think I have 5 or 6 different Pleuros and they all stay under 6 inches for leaf size.... some like the brighamii has leaves 1-2 inches long. Another tiny orchid would be Bulbophyllum alagense 'small form.' I dont have a picture right now but the pseudo bulbs are maybe and 1/8 of an inch long, with leaves about a 1/4 inch long. It has appropriately sized flowers.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

That second photo looks like a Chamaeangis. That's a nice one.
Almost every group of orchids has mini mini species. Do you have a preference to a certain type?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Manuran said:


> That second photo looks like a Chamaeangis. That's a nice one.
> Almost every group of orchids has mini mini species. Do you have a preference to a certain type?


My only preference would be the ones that thrive in viv conditions. I'm just getting some ideas for my next tank and I want to have a large amount of orchids in there. I really like the incredibly small ones for some reason. I figured that I should start my planning now. I like anything unusual. I'm not for sure if the Mediocalcar is a mini or not but those flowers are cool.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

_Chamaeangis_ it is! All of the ones I listed above will do well. This list is very long, but should help a lot. Most are smaller orchids, and many are minerature. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic37050.html


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I really want to get some small orchids, i really like your "mywebedtoes", and i really dont know much about orchids, but can you tell me the name of the one in the picture with the pen? And Also the last photo?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

_Chamaeangi_s is the Orchid with the pen, and _Pleurothallis grobyi _behind an unknown _Masdavilla_ hybrid.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Bulbophyllum monoliforme*









For size reference, that is Pep. prostrata next to it. :shock:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Very cool Antone. I remember you posting it before and thinking it looked like slimmy peas. Cool flower though.

Has anyone gotten the new book on Minerature Orchids BJ is selling? I have thought about it.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Bulbophyllum monoliforme

Thanks Antone - That's one of the ones I was thinking of. Does it do well in vivarium conditions for you? Do you know of a good source for it? I think it's from Australia right?

Are there any other miniature sheet forming orchids like that?

Thanks for the replies everybody. That will keep me reading for a while  .


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I need to get one of those, Thats a cool plant Antone. 
Send littlefrog a Pm, I've gotten 12 minis from him recently, they're not in a viv at the moment tho.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

bussardnr said:


> I need to get one of those, Thats a cool plant Antone.
> Send littlefrog a Pm, I've gotten 12 minis from him recently, they're not in a viv at the moment tho.


Ditto.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

If you got the Chamaengis from me, it is Chamaengis harriotiana. Which is now, due to the marvels of taxonomic revision, Micropterangis harriotiana (I believe I spelled that right). There are a few species of Chamaengis that all look about like that, as far as I know, but I've only ever grown the one. Cool plant.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> If you got the Chamaengis from me, it is Chamaengis harriotiana. Which is now, due to the marvels of taxonomic revision, Micropterangis harriotiana (I believe I spelled that right). There are a few species of Chamaengis that all look about like that, as far as I know, but I've only ever grown the one. Cool plant.


I did get it from you. I didn't know what it would bloom like, and one day I was poking around the grow out tank it is in and I thought, what is that little orange stuff. I was totally shocked when I realized it was the tiny tiny blooms. Very cool plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

andy83 said:


> Bulbophyllum monoliforme
> 
> Thanks Antone - That's one of the ones I was thinking of. Does it do well in vivarium conditions for you? Do you know of a good source for it? I think it's from Australia right?
> 
> ...


It does very well in the viv. The only time it bloomed for me was in a viv as a matter of fact.  It is found all over SE Asia.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

if I only knew what it is! You can find more pics in my gallery --->


----------

